# Knight Online won't start?



## Rshelle (Jan 4, 2009)

Yesterday I downloaded the game and installed it. It had me create an account with Gamerfirst.com and I did and have validated my email and finished creating the account along with setting it up.

When I start the game by clicking on the desktop icon the game menu comes up just fine and shows a box showing the following : 

a numeral keypad 0 - 9 and below that is buttons : confirm, cancel, reset. 

Below that it reads : Keypad Validation Temporarily Disabled, you may use any number combination to login for the time being. Please update your seal/unseal on the website as soon as possible.

Below that box is a status bar going from yellow the red and it says : Update Completed with the buttons below it reading : Start, Cancel, Option.

I've set my options how they should be and with trying to Update my seal/unseal on the website takes me to gamerfirst.com and only lets me login and says nothing of seal/unseal (I'm not quite sure what that means by the way????)

Now, the game will let me click the start button and it goes to a black screen as the game is trying to load so I can play it but it freezes up and will quite responding (says : not responding on task manager)

I'm not sure if I have my computer set right so the game can play.

I have it running in 32 bit color and the screen resolution is 1000x736 and I know I have the system requirements, I'm just not sure I have everything set so the game can start up and play correctly.


----------

